# Self Tanner for Pale Skin?



## Nessa624 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey you guys, I'm super pale with a yellow undertone complexion, and tan easily in the summer (those Mexican genes kicking in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I was wondering if you could help me decide on a self-tanner? I'm willing to splurge, because I want a nice one. So far, I've narrowed it down between Clarins Self Tanning Instant Gel or St. Tropez Self Tanning Instant Bronzing Mousse. What are your thoughts? Or, do you have any other suggestions?    Thanks so much!


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 19, 2011)

I am very fair-skinned as well and I have tried TanTowel brand tanning towelettes before - they work fabulously! They apply a natural tan, without streaks or an orange tint, that lasts for about a week. You can order them from their website or pick them up at ULTA.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Mar 21, 2011)

I am very light skinned as well and I have been tanning in a tanning bed for years but I decided I needed to stop so I can stop worrying about sun damage. Well I researched on the web because I have tried a self tanner before that left me orange and streaky, Anyway I came across Tomas self tanner lotion. You can buy it at sally's beauty supply for $13 it works soooo good. I am so impressed it doesn't leave streaks at all! You have to leave it on over night and it will get on your clothes and bed but it washes off. There is also a exfoliating scrub by the same brand that costs about $6.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm fair also and I really like Clarins Instant Gel as well as Origins Self tanner.


----------



## xjackie83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I use the Jergen's lotion every year (both the one for body and face) and I get tons of compliments on how it looks!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm pale skinned and blond hair.  I insta-burn outside in the sun. I do not tan what-so-ever.  However, never fear! I have found the answer to all of us pale skinned beauties!  St Tropez Whipped Bronzing Mousse is my HG self tanner!  I'm not the only lover of the product.  Search it out on you tube and you will see what I mean.  That's where I found out about it and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!  It does not turn you orange and it dries in 60 secs! You get some instant color and then it really shows up as time goes on.  I usually exfoliate with my clarisonic and then apply the bronzing mousse 2 days in a row, then use my clarisonic and repeat.  It gives me a nice glow/tan.  You can build it up  darker if you want, but I just want the glow on my face, ears, neck and chest areas. When I apply it I wear latex exam gloves.  Works great and keeps my palms from turning orange or any other color! LOL You can find this at Sephora.com or Ulta.com and Amazon.com for sure.  It runs about $40 for 8oz.  They sell it in a 4oz bottle, too, but you will want the 8oz for sure. It's great to put on right out of the shower.  I used to love their lotion they sell, but once I found the bronzing mousse, I'm in love and sold for ever on this self tanner!  Hope this helps.


----------



## AshCandy (May 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *athingofbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I researched a lot of self tanners because like you, I instantly burn in the sun, except I've got brown hair so my paleness is even more noticeable. I'm going to try Banana Boat Sunless Tanning Cream in deep dark, because I've heard that it's excellent for paler skins, and even better on the pocketbook. Just don't try to use a tanning bed! That's extremely bad for your skin and you might be tan, but then you'll end up with more problems than you bargained for!! I would research some more reviews and stuff and maybe look on Youtube before making a final decision.



ooo please keep me posted on that... i just bought a self tanner spray a few weeks ago and I went to use it out of the shower and it looked really orange and i freaked out and rinsed it off... so if the banana boat one works and doesnt make you orange then maybe i will try that lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont want to be carrot/ pumpkin girl lol


----------



## AshCandy (May 18, 2011)

Any ideas on where we can buy the Banana Boat Sunless Tanning Cream in Canada??? I went to Walmart, London Drugs, Shoppers Drug Mart, &amp; Zellers.... none of them had it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrincessAurora (May 28, 2011)

Dove do a really good one that is aimed at people with pale skin.


----------



## AshCandy (May 31, 2011)

i bought the L'Oreal Sublime Bronze Instant Action Sunless Tanner that i heard about on the forum, it works awesome! im not orange!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happy day, i find that it works faster than the dove and the jergens one


----------



## SassyAuburn (May 31, 2011)

My daughter is pastie white, and just had her prom where she wore a stunning royal blue/multi-colored dress. The girl needed SOME color and I was not going to allow any tanning beds or extensive outside rays. When she is exposed to the sun, she burns, she peels, she's white again.....

I bought her Jergens Natural Glow Foaming Daily Moisturizer and it worked FABULOUS!!  It didn't streak, went on easy, SMELLED DECENT, and the color looked natural. She used it for two weeks before the event and her skin was naturally glowing the day of the event.

If I decide to do any self tanning?  That's the product I'm going to use. It's usually the smell the gacks me out, and this was very easy on the nose. Plus it was easy to work with, The bottle seems small, but even after daily use for two weeks, she still has some left!  It comes HIGHLY recommended!!


----------



## IslandGirlAng (Jun 1, 2011)

I really like Fake Bake's tanning butter, it has shea butter so it's like putting on a body butter and self-tanner all at once and it even comes with gloves for applying it, so no mess.


----------

